# 2 netzwerkkarten installiert, nur eine wird erkannt

## kleinerNewb

Hallo.

Auf meinem frisch installierten System habe ich gerade meinen ersten Kernel kompiliert.

Soweit läuft eigentlich auch alles, außer meinen Netzwerkkarten.

Ich habe 2 * Dlink 530tx , welche den via vt6102 chip benutzen, der den via-rhine Treiber benutzt.

Seltsamerweise wird nur eth0 problemlos gestartet, eth1 hingegen existiert nicht.

Ausgabe "lspci | grep Ethernet":

```
00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 43)

00:0d.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 43)
```

Ich habe über google und auch hier im Forum gesucht und immer nur Hinweise gefunden, was man tun soll, wenn ein Kernelmodul fehlt oder ein Treiber im Kernel fehlt.

Da hier ja aber eine Karte problemlos funktioniert kann das doch eigentlich nicht der Grund sein, oder?

Ein Aufruf von "zgrep VIA_RHINE /proc/config.gz" zeigt auch an, dass der Treiber im Kernel integriert ist:

```
CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=y

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MAPI is not set
```

Die mmio- und mapi-Erweiterungen habe ich ausgelassen. Könnte es daran liegen? Dachte die regeln mehr die Art des Zugriffs und weniger die Möglichkeit eine solche Karte zu erkennen.

Ich bin momentan etwas ratlos, wie ich diese 2. Karte zum Laufen kriegen könnte und bin euch für jede Idee oder Hilfestellung dankbar.

(Ich hoffe nur, dass es nicht der totale Anfängerfehler ist...   :Embarassed:  )

MfG,

Michael

----------

## dakjo

Was sagt denn ein ifconfig -a ?

----------

## kleinerNewb

Das zeigt auch nur infos zu eth0 und lo

----------

## firefly

und was sagt 

```
dmesg |grep eth
```

?

----------

## kleinerNewb

dmesg | grep eth:

```
eth0: VIA Rhine II at 0x1ec00, <mac-adresse>, IRQ 16

eth0: MII PHY found at address 8, status 0x782d advertising 01e1 Link c5e1.

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.59

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0xC5E1
```

Kein Wort zu eth1.

----------

## toroneos

Hey, 

wurden auch bei NICs erkannt, als Du die Gentoo BootCD benutzt hattest? Ich würde ansonsten probieren, ob die Karte auf einem anderen PCI Slot funktioniert oder funktionieren die NICs einzelnd?

----------

## kleinerNewb

Mehr als seltsam.

Genau dieselbe Hardware funktionierte bislang problemlos unter Debian.

Jetzt habe ich die nicht funktionierende Netzwerkkarte in einen anderen Slot gepackt und sie bekam keinen IRQ mehr.

Nochmal Slot gewechselt: Alles funktioniert.

Spricht das für eine kaputte Karte? Ein kaputtes Board? Oder einfach nur höhere Gewalt?

Jedenfalls klappt jetzt alles so, wie es soll.

Dachte der Fehler müsste in jedem Fall bei mir liegen und kam nie auf die Idee die Hardware zu verdächtigen.

Danke jedenfalls an euch alle. Darauf wäre ich nie gekommen  :Wink: 

----------

## dakjo

Ich würde sagen, entweder die Karte ist defekt(weiter beobachten) oder sie steckte nicht richtig im Slot, hatte ich auch schonmal.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Ich würde sagen, entweder die Karte ist defekt(weiter beobachten) oder sie steckte nicht richtig im Slot, hatte ich auch schonmal.

 

Dann würde er sie aber bei lspci nicht erkennen, oder?

----------

## UTgamer

Hast du ein Dualbootsystem mit Windows auf dem Rechner? 

Windows setzt die nicht benötigte Karte automatisch in den Energiesparmodus, sie wird zwar noch erkannt aber ist dann vom Linux-Kernel nicht mehr ansprechbar mit den vorgesehene Parametern, das gleiche kann auch mit Soundkarten passieren. Durch das Rausziehen und erneut Reinstecken sind dann die Werte für die Karte geresettet worden. Solltest du kein Windows auf dem Rechner installiert haben erübrigt sich diese Diagnose.  :Wink: 

----------

## kleinerNewb

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Solltest du kein Windows auf dem Rechner installiert haben erübrigt sich diese Diagnose. 

 

Schöne Theorie aber leider ist die Kiste vorher mit Debian gelaufen und hat seit etwa 2 Jahren kein Windows mehr gesehen...

Also werd ich die mal im Auge behalten.

Aber wie mache ich das? Entweder sie geht, oder sie geht nicht? Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein.

----------

## a.forlorn

Bei mir ist so was ähnliches mit einem onboard USB controller, ich hab zwei, der eine wird erkannt, der andere wegen IRQ beim boot auf disabled gesetzt. Unter Windows geht er, unter 2.6.18 kernel auch, der 2.6.20 verweigert ihn beharrlich.

----------

## UTgamer

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> Bei mir ist so was ähnliches mit einem onboard USB controller, ich hab zwei, der eine wird erkannt, der andere wegen IRQ beim boot auf disabled gesetzt. Unter Windows geht er, unter 2.6.18 kernel auch, der 2.6.20 verweigert ihn beharrlich.

 

Mit Kernel 2.6.20 habe ich auf meinem System ACPI-Probleme (sensor + fan + timing), auch ich bin wieder zurück auf einen älteren Kernel in diesem Falle 2.6.19-gentoo-r5, der läuft richtig stabil hier, sieht sogar so aus als wenn ich richtig lange bei ihm bleiben werde.  :Very Happy: 

----------

